
Vectr – Ephemeral Q&A App - vectrapp15
http://www.vectrapp.com
======
btiede
This is an interesting idea. Concept seems similar in some ways to
Reddit/Hacker News. Would Vectr have a way to leverage existing communities of
experts (to answer user questions) or would it aim to create new ones?

------
th0br0
You misspelled "Intelletual Network" in the video... might want to fix that.

------
cynix
How is this different from Quora?

Also the iOS UI is not using native resolution.

